# DSC 1832 alarm help



## lukewillard (Aug 14, 2009)

Have a hard wired DSC system, one of the motions in blinking steady and rapidly. I powered down the system to try and reset and that didnt help. Also, I know there is a reset inside with the installers code, but i cant remember what I used for that code, just my master code. I thought there was a way to search for the installer code?

Thank you!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I sorry but our rules prohibit us from helping with lost codes/passwords. Maybe the company that installed it can help, assuming you can prove to them that this is your system.

Locking this post:

BG


----------

